# I am in SHOCK OMG



## donsy

Just done a clearblue digital and its a :bfp:. 

I am soooooooooooooo lucky as this is again my first month of trying , as i was with my daughter.
Didnt think i was as i had some spotting yest and this morning but when my AF still hadnt arrived this aft i couldnt wait any longer.

I used those digital ones- dont they make you wait and then it flashed up PREGNANT! 

Good luck everyone TTC

:hug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats on your BFP xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## buttercup1980

congratulations and good luck


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations on your :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## nellis10

Woohoo!!! :headspin: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## tink

:happydance::happydance:wooo!well done and congrats!


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: x


----------



## Beltane

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats x


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh wow! You really are one of the lucky ones.

CONGRATULATIONS :flower:


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:hug:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## avistar

those digis would be cool to see 'pregnant' congrats!


----------



## magicvw

Congrats (again!) you are one lucky lady - getting a bun in first time round twice! Care to share any secrets? :winkwink:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!! I hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweatpea24

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on your :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I also got my :bfp:after 1st mth of TTC!


----------



## nicola647

Congratulations and heres to a H & H 9 months xxxxxxx
:bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :headspin:


----------



## biteable

congrats hun xx


----------



## butterflies

Congratulations!!!!! You fertile little thing you!!!! :bfp::bfp:


----------



## fein&waiting

congrats, it's a great sort of suspense in hindsight! cos when it does flash up pregnant and you're expecting it to turn out not pregnant, you;re doubly shocked!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ladycampbell

Congrats on your :bfp:! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Wish me luck for one also!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats, I wish you all the best for the remainder of your pregnancy! x


----------



## donsy

Just want to say thanks so much for your lovely messages.
I wish all the ladies TTC big :hug: fingers crossed for you all-x-


----------



## superp123

Congrats on the :bfp: Here's to a HH 9!! 
P


----------



## Samo

Congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------

